# Bare polystyrene?



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

Does anyone know if it's safe to use "naked" polystyrene in an enclosure without needing to varnish it?

I'm not worried about looks etc as it only needs to hold the substrate back from falling out the doors when they are open ( like a little wall )

Is it safe to use as is, or does it give anything off when it gets wet or anything?

If anyone can help please.

Jake


----------



## NewtyBoy (Jun 4, 2011)

snowgoose said:


> Does anyone know if it's safe to use "naked" polystyrene in an enclosure without needing to varnish it?
> 
> I'm not worried about looks etc as it only needs to hold the substrate back from falling out the doors when they are open ( like a little wall )
> 
> ...


"Based on scientific tests over five decades, government safety agencies have determined that polystyrene is safe for use in foodservice products. For example, polystyrene meets the stringent standards of the U.S. Food and Drug Administration and the European Commission/European Food Safety Authority for use in packaging to store and serve food. The Hong Kong Food and Environmental Hygiene Department recently reviewed the safety of serving various foods in polystyrene foodservice products and reached the same conclusion as the U.S. FDA.[25]"

If they use it on food packaging, I dont see why it would be a problem in a viv without varnish.


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

Thanks dude.

I totally forgot, that the hotel I used to work in, got their fresh fish delivered in poly boxes :lol2:


----------



## nunny (Jun 12, 2011)

How many crickets do you see in human food stuff.they will eat the polystyrene budy.


----------



## nunny (Jun 12, 2011)

Thats if you intend throwing crickets in..if so a bag of grout aint much.just give it about 4 coats


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

I don't use crickets 

Only feed roaches, who don't seem to like the taste as much


----------



## messymedia (Jul 26, 2009)

What reptile is it for? If it's a beardie or similarly taloned lizard, you might have trouble with it gouging large chunks out the polystyrene then eating it.


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

It's for a tarantula :lol2:

It's just to act as more of a bank to stop the substrate coming out the doors every time they are opened, rather than anything else


----------



## OrigamiB (Feb 19, 2008)

If it's for a tarantula go for it, one of the few exotics that could safely use it really!
I'd still grout it though, just cos grout is so cheap and it really doesn't take much effort to do and make it look a bit nicer


----------



## fuzzzzbuzzzz (Apr 11, 2010)

I honestly agree grout gives it a more natural finish, ch4dg and Becky-Wheeler do awesome fake rock builds, I would go check out their profile for inspiration

Gemma


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

if its for just a bank, i dont see a prob with just sticking a strip across the front without the groat, just be aware that you should make it as tight as poss as the the roaches will squeeze into the gaps ....you could also use a piece of wood


----------



## dinostore (Feb 23, 2011)

ch4dg said:


> if its for just a bank, i dont see a prob with just sticking a strip across the front without the groat, just be aware that you should make it as tight as poss as the the roaches will squeeze into the gaps ....you could also use a piece of wood


agreed:2thumb:


----------

